# Got my first 1911. Pre-CZ Dan Wesson.



## Brenainn (Mar 19, 2008)

I just bought a Pre CZ Dan Wesson proofed Patriot. I paid about $650 for it. I wanted to show it off and get a little feedback. Shoots great! How did I do?


Picture(the stainless in the middle)


----------

